

Cloud-ssh – tiny wrapper for ssh which enchance work with cloud providers - LeonidBugaev
https://github.com/buger/cloud-ssh
In times of digital clouds, servers come and go, and you barely remember its names and addresses. This tiny tool provide fuzzy search (yeah like SublimeText) for your instances list, based on tags, security groups and names. Can act as ssh replacement.
======
LeonidBugaev
Author here, in case if there are any questions.

